# J.C Higgins Colorflow



## jrassett (Aug 8, 2013)

Hi folks! Found this guy last week and decided he needed to come home with me, thought it would make a good winter project. Im missing the headlight, the chain guard, and the rear rack and reflector so if anyone could help out with those send me a picture and tell me how much ya need. Im giving it a penatrating oil soak now because its so rusted the handlebars wont even turn, then I gotta start tearing it apart. what do ya think?


----------



## sbusiello (Aug 8, 2013)

i wish i cld find bike! 

really cool. i would have done the same thing.

so how much did you get it for?


----------



## jpromo (Aug 8, 2013)

That's some wild patina! I think if you try cleaning it, it may end up looking strange, so maybe free everything up and get it riding but leave the finish as it. Looks neat.


----------



## El Roth (Aug 9, 2013)

^^^^ i so agree..that patina is sick!! if you really want to restore one..i would offer this to trade..it would be sad to see the patina go..  seriously..i would love to have it.


----------



## jrassett (Aug 10, 2013)

i agree now that I look at it, probably just leave the paint but get all the chrome redone once I get the stubborn SOB to turn!! Would love to find the head light and get the horn workin, seems kinda funny calling it a "Colorflow"


----------



## Boris (Aug 10, 2013)

I predict that bikes with this type of patina will be very fashionable in the very near future. If this were my bike, even though it's would be very tempting to clean, I'd just oil it, get all parts moving freely, and leave the chrome as is. This bike really shows it's age nicely. Just my opinion!


----------



## jrassett (Aug 11, 2013)

bottom bracket has 4462 in big numbers and a 4544u in smaller print, theres also a 3rd set of numbers  I think but they were really worn.. can anyone help me out with a year? thanks


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Aug 11, 2013)

jrassett said:


> bottom bracket has 4462 in big numbers and a 4544u in smaller print, theres also a 3rd set of numbers  I think but they were really worn.. can anyone help me out with a year? thanks




With the horn tank and springer i would say 1954


----------



## Iverider (Aug 12, 2013)

Nice bike!

I just put the original to the bike bars, springer, and saddle on your bike's younger sister last week.





Beehives are the best!


----------



## Tin machine (Aug 12, 2013)

*I have a bike kinda like those two ?*

this bike is kinda like those two ?


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 12, 2013)

*jc higgins colorflow*

i like it alot.you can never go wrong with a bee hive springer.lube it up,put some whitewalls on it and enjoy.:o


----------



## El Roth (Aug 12, 2013)

if u scratch a restored bike..you cry..you scratch a patina bike..you smile.


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Aug 13, 2013)

jrassett said:


> bottom bracket has 4462 in big numbers and a 4544u in smaller print, theres also a 3rd set of numbers  I think but they were really worn.. can anyone help me out with a year? thanks




6M 4544 Is a 1954


----------

